# Canon user Dave Dugdale reviews Sony's A77



## Jedifarce (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought this was a revealing look at Sony's A77 which more than a few members here have touted as a being more "advanced" than Canon's current line of DSLR's. I was surprised to learn - if true - that the A77 in movie mode is limited to an ISO of 1600, quite frankly that's a joke if you've ever had to shoot video in low light to near dark conditions. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0gUYTbl-Rs&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for that. Yeah not looking too good, the sames things that annoyed him about the camera would probably drive me nuts as well and that camera is expensive too.


----------



## barrysanders20 (Dec 5, 2011)

A lot of those negatives he pointed out is why I prefer Canon cameras.


----------

